# 01 740iL blower motor



## waltergivens (May 23, 2009)

Where is the blower motor located how hard is it to replace


----------



## Bender3235 (Apr 5, 2009)

what year? my father had to replace one in his customers car " 1995 745il" and he said it wasnt that bad!! you have to take the top of the dash off.


----------



## tberardi (Feb 8, 2009)

go to e38.org for a detailed discussion


----------

